# New member Strawberry, Az.



## rjbeardog (Aug 7, 2012)

Retired and started 2 hives in early June. An african queen took over one hive. I'm looking for a replacement queen, does anyone have contacts for queens in NE Arizona?


----------



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

ZIA Queenbees out of NM is a good start, but they are in the Northern mountains of NM and most likely have no queens right now. Joseph Clemens down in the Southern part of AZ might have a few. Here is his site... http://russellapiariesaz.webs.com/ He's here on Beesource, search him out and PM him. How do you know they are african?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome RJBD!


----------



## machinemaker (Oct 8, 2012)

try ziaqueenbees.com I heard the lady who started this talk and was very impressed with her presentation.
kent


----------



## Haraga (Sep 12, 2011)

Rjbearhog, do you know Roy Haught?


----------



## Desert Viking Ranch (Mar 1, 2011)

I would recommend getting in contact with Joseph Clemens :thumbsup:.

I can help put you in touch if you can't get a hold of him, but PM'ing him here on beesource should work just fine.


----------

